# Moving to Essex, where to live?



## Jeania (Mar 22, 2009)

*Working in Essex, where to live?*

Hi Everyone,

I am new here and will be moving to the UK with my family. I most likely will be working in Essex, probably near Chelmsford, sometime this year, and would love if anyone could give me some advice on the best areas to live, and/or good schools for 4 and 6 year old. Or, alternatively, places to stay away from. I am interested in areas not too far away via public transport. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone.

Jeania


----------



## Sonia24 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am not sure if this area is entirely close to where you need to be but I have heard Redbridge is really lovely. You could check out the location on google maps.


----------



## Jeania (Mar 22, 2009)

Sonia24 said:


> I am not sure if this area is entirely close to where you need to be but I have heard Redbridge is really lovely. You could check out the location on google maps.



Thanks so much Sonia24. I checked google maps, and the distance is 39 minutes via car, so I will definitely keep Redbridge in mind.


----------



## Sonia24 (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad to help. Chigwell is also meant to be lovely and both areas should have great schools. Only downside is they might be a bit pricey, I am not sure. Lots of luck.


----------



## bloomfieldtj (Jan 19, 2009)

If you're going to be working in Chelmsford, presumably you want to be quite close to it. Chelmsford itself is nice, as are some of the little villages about a mile or so around it. Try looking into Great Baddow, Writtle, Danbury to name a few. Brentwood & Shenfield are also very nice. They're a bit further out, say about 5 miles or so. Commuting in & out of Chelmsford is good, and Chelmsford has very good shopping facilities. There are plenty of trains and buses. Schools around Chelmsford, Brentwood etc are good. 

Redbridge & Chigwell are very nice but are quite a distance from Chelmsford, which might make your commute to work difficult, especially if you've got to do the school run first. Addtionally, if you're commuting by train, getting from Redgridge/Chigwell to Chelmsford by train will invole several changes of train, as they're on different lines. 

I would recommend you visit UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent, a popular UK estate agent website, for information on sales & rentals, and the National Express for train timetables etc.

Good luck

Julie


----------



## Jeania (Mar 22, 2009)

Julie,

Thanks for your recommendations, the property link, and for putting the distance into perspective for me. Your help is appreciated.

Cheers

Jeania


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Sonia24 said:


> I am not sure if this area is entirely close to where you need to be but I have heard Redbridge is really lovely. You could check out the location on google maps.


I lived in Redbridge for over 20 years and I certainly wouldn't call it lovely. In fact, the opposite. 

Chelmsford is a very nice town and the following are the local areas which you should look at.



Guides To Nearby Towns
Straight Line Distances
Billericay(7.83 miles)
Maldon(8.82 miles)
Chipping Ongar(9.78 miles)
Great Dunmow(10.50 miles)
Brentwood(10.51 miles)
Braintree(10.62 miles)
Coggeshall(13.33 miles)
Stansted Airport(13.98 miles)
Epping(15.59 miles)
Bishops Stortford(16.23 miles)
Burnham on Crouch(16.53 miles)

Regards

Michelle


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Chigwell is very nice...


----------

